# Tu mi fai girar ...come fossi una bambola



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/07/se...zio-17/commento-marzano/commento-marzano.html
LA POLEMICA
*Cosa ne è delle donne ai tempi del Cavaliere *

*di MICHELA MARZANO*





CENE, balli, barzellette, "ragazze-immagine" in abiti neri e trucco leggero, bellissime escort i cui volti si sovrappongono fino a sfumare l'uno nell'altro... No, non si tratta del copione di un film di serie B, ma di un rituale che, in questi ultimi anni, si è banalizzato in Italia, ripetendosi in modo ossessivo nel cuore stesso del potere, a Palazzo Grazioli come a Villa Certosa, eco di un mondo in cui le donne non sono più che delle controfigure sbiadite. 

"Casting", "fashion", "book": le donne, ormai, nell'Italia di Berlusconi, non sembrano più contare per quello che fanno o sanno fare, per le loro competenze professionali, per la loro preparazione o per la loro storia (dolorosa, a volte; difficile, sempre), ma per il ruolo che giocano, per come appaiono, per ciò che non esprimono. Le donne sono sempre più corpi e volti ritoccati per sottomettersi tutti ad un'unica ingiunzione: sii bella e seducimi! "Io sono una bambola" afferma con fierezza una show girl alla televisione, credendo così di essere irresistibile. "Le donne belle vanno sempre con gli uomini ricchi e potenti", sembra confermare Vittorio Sgarbi in una recente intervista telefonica tirando fuori la carta ormai usata e abusata dell'apologia dell'italiano "scopatore". Ma cosa dicono questi corpi sottomessi (alle diete, alla chirurgia plastica, allo sport, allo sguardo dell'uomo), il cui volto rifatto ha ormai perso ogni segno di singolarità e di vulnerabilità? Che tipo di relazione con l'altro possono stabilire? Si può ancora parlare di relazione e di desiderio quando l'alterità (l'irriducibile alterità dell'altro, come direbbe Levinas) scompare sotto la maschera di un oggetto di piacere e di pulsione intercambiabile? Quale donna si rivolgerebbe oggi al truccatore che vuole nasconderle le occhiaie come fece Anna Magnani, che "ci aveva messo degli anni per farsele e non voleva nasconderle"? 


"Ad un volto", scriveva Deleuze, "possiamo porre due generi di domande, a seconda delle circostanze: a cosa pensi? Oppure: cosa ti succede, che cos'hai, che cosa senti o che cosa provi?". È attraverso il viso che ognuno di noi può esprimere la propria singolarità e la propria specificità: un viso non è mai "un" viso in generale, ma sempre "il" viso di qualcuno che porta su di sé i segni del tempo che passa, delle emozioni vissute, dei dolori, delle gioie. Cosa accade allora quando "il" viso diventa "un" viso, uno qualsiasi tra i tanti, conforme alle norme in vigore, ma inespressivo: un "volto angelico" di una ragazza, il cui nome può essere Noemi, ma anche Roberta, Barbara, Patrizia, Lucia? Perché in fondo poco importano nome e viso di queste ragazze. Si tratta quasi sempre di giovani donne sorridenti e sognanti. E quando non sono più tanto giovani, tutte continuano a avere le labbra formose, il naso rifatto, le rughe cancellate, l'abito nero, il trucco leggero... per continuare a occupare la scena di una vetrina luccicante, per non smettere mai di sedurre i maschi, per incarnare l'immagine della donna perfetta che continua a guardarsi nello specchio deformante del piacere virile. 

Perché allora così poche persone insorgono contro questa mascherata tutta italiana che da anni cancella "il" viso delle donne, per ridurle al ruolo subalterno e umiliante della semplice comparsa teatrale, come se, per continuare a esistere, le donne fossero ormai costrette a interpretare sempre lo stesso personaggio? Perché tante donne credono che il solo modo per emergere dalla massa informe dell'anonimato sia quello di ridursi a oggetti di pulsioni, contemplate per il corpo-feticcio che incarnano, e ridicolizzate - senza per questo scomporsi - per la loro incompetenza professionale davanti alla telecamera? 

Non si tratta di criticare le scelte personali di alcune donne. In fondo, ogni persona è libera di fare quello che vuole della propria vita. Perché non diventare una velina? La questione, qui, riguarda la libertà. Quale libertà resta oggi alle donne in un paese in cui il potere in carica propone loro un modello unico di riuscita e di comportamento? Quale libertà resta quando si fa loro credere che il desiderio non sia altro che pulsione? Il desiderio, che è il sale della vita, e che spinge ognuno di noi ad andare verso l'altro, non può ridursi alla voglia frenetica di "consumare" corpi seducenti e impeccabili; il desiderio emerge e si sviluppa solo quando l'altro, l'oggetto del nostro desiderio, resta giustamente "altro": colui o colei che è ciò che io non sono, che ha ciò che io non ho e che, nonostante tutto, al di là della seduzione e dei rapporti sessuali, rimane irraggiungibile. A differenza di un pezzo di pane o di un bicchiere d'acqua che si consumano quando si ha fame o sete, la donna non è un semplice oggetto che può essere consumato a proprio piacimento. E non per ragioni morali (la "moralina", direbbe Nietzsche). Ma perché, molto più semplicemente, in ogni relazione umana c'è un "resto", qualcosa dell'altro che non si può distruggere perché l'altra persona sfugge sempre alla "presa" e, in quanto persona, resiste alla volontà dell'altro di assimilarla a sé. È in questo "resto" che risiede la sua specificità e la sua umanità. Un volto che dice "no" e che si oppone all'onnipotenza del potere, della ricchezza, della violenza. Solo nei film pornografici il volto scompare e non esprime più nulla, producendo un sistema nel quale gli uomini e le donne non sono altro che due polarità complementari: l'attività e la passività, il potere e la disponibilità. Tutto si riduce a ripetizione, accumulazione e moltiplicazione: la ripetizione ossessiva degli stessi gesti; l'accumulazione delle donne come trofei di caccia; la moltiplicazione delle conquiste... Fino a che non emerge un mondo in cui, guardando o essendo guardati, tutti restano intrappolati nella ripetizione di un atto che simula il sesso senza più nessun riferimento all'incontro sessuale, come mostra magistralmente Kubrick nella scena dell'orgia del suo ultimo film, Eyes Wide Shut. Un mondo che, in fondo, altro non è che il vecchio sistema patriarcale in cui gli uomini amano delle donne che non desiderano e desiderano delle donne che non amano, come diceva Freud, e in cui le donne sono costrette a scegliere a quale gruppo appartenere: le "madonne" o le "puttane". 

Con il 1968 e la rivoluzione sessuale degli anni Settanta, questo sistema era stato rimesso in discussione: la libertà per le donne di disporre finalmente del proprio corpo aveva come finalità principale il raggiungimento di un'uguaglianza a livello di diritti che doveva permettere a tutti di diventare soggetti della propria vita. Uomini e donne uguali. Uomini e donne capaci di costruire la propria vita, di lottare per affermarsi, di mostrare il proprio valore e le proprie competenze. Che cosa resta, nell'Italia di oggi, di questa rivoluzione? Che messaggio dà alle adolescenti di oggi un paese il cui presidente del consiglio è fiero del proprio machismo? Un paese in cui un personaggio pubblico celebre può dichiarare senza vergogna che "chi scopa bene, governa bene"? Guardando quello che accade negli altri paesi europei, l'Italia "liberista e moderna" sfigura, presentandosi come l'emblema stesso del ritorno all'atavico machismo dei paesi mediterranei. È questo che stupisce e scoraggia quando ci si rende conto che l'unico modello femminile valorizzato oggi in Italia è quello della bambola impeccabile la cui sola preoccupazione è l'immagine del proprio corpo e la seduzione maschile. Non perché non ci si debba occupare del proprio corpo, ma perché quando il corpo non è altro che un oggetto di consumo, la donna perde la possibilità di esprimersi indipendentemente dallo sguardo degli uomini. 

Facciamo, allora, in modo che il ventunesimo secolo, col pretesto di essere "alla moda", non sia la tomba di tutte le conquiste femminili del secolo scorso. 

(_30 luglio 2009_)

********************************************************************
Ci sono stati momenti in cui vi siete sentite vittime di "*questo*" sguardo maschile?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Quando usano l'espressione "essere alla moda" in relazione alla minchionaggine della gente mi infastidisce un po'.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Quest'articolo mi lascia un po'perplessa... non credo tenga proprio conto di quello che succede negli altri paesi, che non e'troppo diverso da quello che succede in Italia per certi versi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quest'articolo mi lascia un po'perplessa... non credo tenga proprio conto di quello che succede negli altri paesi, che non e'troppo diverso da quello che succede in Italia per certi versi.


quindi che non ne tenga conto è ininfluente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quest'articolo mi lascia un po'perplessa... non credo tenga proprio conto di quello che succede negli altri paesi, che non e'troppo diverso da quello che succede in Italia per certi versi.


 Io sono convinta che sia un fenomeno mondiale e che sia di derivazione americana.
Anni fa (molti anni fa e la maggior parte degli utenti qui non era in età per percepirlo) in Italia si rideva di queste "americanate".
Purtroppo quento costume, questa cultura (più corretto di moda) si sono notevolmente diffusi.
Io ho postato con incertezza in cultura, avrei voluto in amore e sesso o, meglio ancora, in libero, perché mi sembra che può capitare a tutte di essere vittime di questa cultura (ci viviamo immerse).
Soprattutto mi sembra che per alcune lo sguardo del maschio diventi realmente l'unica fonte da cui ricavare valore di sè nonostante l'impegno professionale. Anzi il successo professionale può essere una medaglia da applicare ...sul corsetto...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi che non ne tenga conto è ininfluente


Per carita' non ho detto questo... ma tende a mostrare l'Italia e le italiane peggio di quello che sono in relazione ad altri paesi e a donne di altri paesi... 
Poi anche io son fuori dall'Italia da un po'ormai e vedo un peggioramento ma continuo a pensare che le Italiane rispetto alle inglesi si valutino un attimino di piu'.
Magari sbaglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per carita' non ho detto questo... ma tende a mostrare l'Italia e le italiane peggio di quello che sono in relazione ad altri paesi e a donne di altri paesi...
> Poi anche io son fuori dall'Italia da un po'ormai e vedo un peggioramento ma continuo a pensare che le Italiane rispetto alle inglesi si valutino un attimino di piu'.
> Magari sbaglio.


 Chissà come son messe le inglesi...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per carita' non ho detto questo... ma tende a mostrare l'Italia e le italiane peggio di quello che sono in relazione ad altri paesi e a donne di altri paesi...
> Poi anche io son fuori dall'Italia da un po'ormai e vedo un peggioramento ma continuo a pensare che le Italiane rispetto alle inglesi si valutino un attimino di piu'.
> Magari sbaglio.


no, scusa...giocavo solo sulla logica del discorso.non entro nel merito


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Per ritornare al thread... a me la cosa fa parecchio girare le balle! Lo confesso... inutile dire si ma sono loro perche' comunque si ritorce su tutte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per ritornare al thread... a me la cosa fa parecchio girare le balle! Lo confesso... inutile dire si ma sono loro perche' comunque si ritorce su tutte.


 Quel che pensavo è che è comunque rispondente a una richiesta maschile e che, anche se una si sforza di starne fuori, è nella relazione poi che l'uomo tende a ricacciarla in quel ruolo anche se una bambola non vuole proprio sentirsi.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che pensavo è che è comunque rispondente a una richiesta maschile e che, anche se una si sforza di starne fuori, è nella relazione poi che l'uomo tende a ricacciarla in quel ruolo anche se una bambola non vuole proprio sentirsi.


Quindi cosa dovrei fare, snaturarmi per essere presa sul serio?

Mi sfregio il viso mi vesto di merda cosi'passo per intelligente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi cosa dovrei fare, snaturarmi per essere presa sul serio?
> 
> Mi sfregio il viso mi vesto di merda cosi'passo per intelligente...


 Temo che con alcuni sia inutile.
Non credo neppure che a molti uomini interessi se sei intelligente o no ...se lo sei non si offendono.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo che con alcuni sia inutile.
> Non credo neppure che a molti uomini interessi se sei intelligente o no ...se lo sei non si offendono.


E se m'azzoppo un attimino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E se m'azzoppo un attimino?


 Ti trovano sexy ancheggiante...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti trovano sexy ancheggiante...


Occhio orbo= sguardo languido


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

basta che ti lasci invecchiare


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2009)

Ammetto di non aver letto l'articolo (troppo lungo e la mia attenzione latita dopo pranzo...) però mi rendo conto che in effetti per loro è proprio difficile considerare le donne come lavoratori. 
Una specie di limite oggettivo, che passa un pò se superano una certa soglia di età o se sono giovanissimi e tu hai almeno 10 anni in più. 
Se riescono a vederti come la nipote o la madre allora ti danno una chance, diversamente sei solo un paio di gambe, una bella scollatura, un buon ancheggiare, male che vada una pelle liscia (Se non hai o non fai notare le altre cose precedenti) o degli occhi espressivi.
Alla fine io penso che se per loro è impossibile trattarci in funzione delle capacità ma ci sottovalutano perchè donne, la nostra forza è nell' essere sottovalutate e poter sorprendere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ammetto di non aver letto l'articolo (troppo lungo e la mia attenzione latita dopo pranzo...) però mi rendo conto che in effetti per loro è proprio difficile considerare le donne come lavoratori.
> Una specie di limite oggettivo, che passa un pò se superano una certa soglia di età o se sono giovanissimi e tu hai almeno 10 anni in più.
> Se riescono a vederti come la nipote o la madre allora ti danno una chance, diversamente sei solo un paio di gambe, una bella scollatura, un buon ancheggiare, male che vada una pelle liscia (Se non hai o non fai notare le altre cose precedenti) o degli occhi espressivi.
> Alla fine io penso che se per loro è impossibile trattarci in funzione delle capacità ma ci sottovalutano perchè donne, la nostra forza è nell' essere sottovalutate e poter sorprendere.


 Meglio leggerlo tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E se m'azzoppo un attimino?



se vuoi provvedo io


----------

